
Vimeo now lets users upload native videos to LinkedIn - mygo
https://vimeo.com/blog/post/publish-to-social-now-for-linkedin
======
mygo
Last year they released the native video upload feature for youtube, facebook,
and twitter. They have now added it for LinkedIn

